

Bring It On - a Comment on Competition - earbitscom
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/bring-it-on-a-comment-on-competition/

======
markyc
tl;dr: when you only have an idea, you're afraid of competition, when you have
a mature product you're confident you can handle big players moving in your
niche

